
D.E.A. Says Hondurans Opened Fire During a Drug Raid. Video Suggests Otherwise - JumpCrisscross
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/23/world/americas/drug-enforcement-agency-dea-honduras.html
======
nkingsy
Strange that they got a quote from the lady that operated the victim boat, but
couldn't get her to explain why they practically rammed the DEA boat. Maybe
they just didn't see the other boat because it was dark?

~~~
robotbikes
"The passengers and pilot on the civilian boat would later say they were
terrified by the helicopters and did not intend to steer toward the canoe
containing the law enforcement agents."

Sounds like they made a mistake and it sounds like the DEA agents mistakingly
killed them for it and then claimed to have been shot at to cover up the
civilian death toll. Obviously none of us were there and even if we were it is
unlikely that our recollection would be more accurate than a video recording.

